# T5 bulbs...



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello all,
Please help. I am in the process of setting up a 20g long tank. Will two 22" T5 bulbs (6500K) be bright enough for L. Cuba in a 20g long?
Thanks in advance for your help.
Christopher


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

with good reflectors, 2 T5HO's should be plenty


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks Tony. The hood with the T5 bulbs was used for a salt tank. My friend just gave it to me. How can I tell if it has good reflectors? What do good reflectors look like?
Thank you.
Christopher


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The good reflectors for T5's are mirror polished and parabolic in shape.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

danio27 said:


> How can I tell if it has good reflectors? What do good reflectors look like?
> Thank you.
> Christopher


The best T5 reflectors look like this: http://www.specialty-lights.com/960060.html


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. My reflectors look like the ones in the picture. I guess I have the right ones.
Thanks again for your help.
Christopher


----------

